# what color?



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

what color and factors/ genes does these birds have?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I'll take a stab at it*



ezemaxima said:


> what color and factors/ genes does these birds have?


First bird is ash red grizzle.

Second bird is blue grizzle and pied.

Third bird is blue pied and possibly opal.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with the first two. I was thinking maybe the last one was a blue splash maybe with some bronze in the bars (I can't really tell from the picture?) and it looks like it might have some undergrizzle going on in the bars too.

Reminds me a lot of a bird I used to have named Mary Jo. She was also the same color combo I said


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

great looking babys you got there eze , they are beautiful


----------

